# 2011 B16.....Best buy under $2k?



## sdw5012 (May 16, 2009)

Is the B16 the dest deal for an entry level tri bike? The new B16 costs less than $2K and comes with Ultegra components. Is this the best deal for a first tri bike? I've raced in a couple tri's now with my road bike and I'm thinking it's time to purchase a tri specific bike. I've looked around and other bikes in that price range have aluminum frames even......


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

sdw5012 said:


> Is the B16 the dest deal for an entry level tri bike? The new B16 costs less than $2K and comes with Ultegra components. Is this the best deal for a first tri bike? I've raced in a couple tri's now with my road bike and I'm thinking it's time to purchase a tri specific bike. I've looked around and other bikes in that price range have aluminum frames even......


The Quintana Roo Seduza, Jamis Xenith, Ketrel Talon, Cervelo P2, Specialized Transition Comp, Blue Triad SP, and Felt's B16 and B14 all offer models in the $2000-2800 price range. The key element to getting the speed and efficiency maxmized for your purchase is to be fit and choose the bike that will allow you to be set up in that posiiton. You may find the Felt does not work with your fit requirements.

But, yes, the B16 is the best deal for an entry level TT/Tri bike 

-SD


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

left out 010 kestrel rt 800


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

easyridernyc said:


> left out 010 kestrel rt 800


I thought the OP was talking TT/Tri bike, not road.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

you're right dave...my bad. rt 800 is pretty much road profile

and that b 16 is a bad mutha


----------



## H2oknine (Jun 27, 2008)

Just purchased the Quintana Roo Seduza at around $2000 is on order right now should have it in a few weeks. Carbon Frame Ultegra rear and 105 Front. I tried the Specialized Transition Since I also own a Tarmac but the transition was to short 

Added Speedplay pedals and replacing the saddle with the Specialized Romin Expert Elite.

Main thing is find the bike that fits you best and don't get hung up on a specific brand.


----------

